# Jameer's price?



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

At what price do you think Jameer should be resigned?


----------



## GrandKenyon6 (Jul 19, 2005)

Jameer should be re-signed? Questionable. Jameer is an uber scrub.


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

jameer is the 2nd best player on the team, and you're not going to resign him?


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

well, no way he gets max money. and if someone were to sign hima way for anything more than 6.5/7M a year, I dont think we should match it. 

he's been stinking it up and playing very inconsistent.


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

Absolutely agree, I hope he won't get more than 4-5 millions per year (if he would be resigned). I prefer to see him traded...


----------



## patrick_wandalowski (Aug 5, 2003)

max money would be crazy..he doesnt deserve that, but i think you gotta sign him


----------



## PFortyy (May 31, 2006)

will the magic have enough money after extending dwights contract?


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

ronna_meade21 said:


> will the magic have enough money after extending dwights contract?


Magic will probably notice that his contract is high. Also if Dwight was a smart player, which he is. He would take a pay cut in order to get a nice player to help win games.


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

I think Otis is smart enough not to offer anywher near max money for Jameer. Heck, I'd lowball him, they do have Carlos and Travis on board. I doubt if Jameer could get a big-money contract elsewhere. He'd probably do a Deshawn and lose money. 

If they resign Darko,extend Dwight Howard and get Grant back at a discount this offseason, that would be great. If they draft Acie Law, that would be even greater! I like a starting lineup of Dwight, Darko, Trevor, Grant and Acie. Hedo, Keith, Tony and Carlos leading the bench.


----------



## JMES HOME (May 22, 2006)

dru_jones said:


> I think Otis is smart enough not to offer anywher near max money for Jameer. Heck, I'd lowball him, they do have Carlos and Travis on board. I doubt if Jameer could get a big-money contract elsewhere. He'd probably do a Deshawn and lose money.
> 
> If they resign Darko,extend Dwight Howard and get Grant back at a discount this offseason, that would be great. If they draft Acie Law, that would be even greater! I like a starting lineup of Dwight, Darko, Trevor, Grant and Acie. Hedo, Keith, Tony and Carlos leading the bench.


We dont have a 1st round pick, unless Acie just keeps slipping to the 2nd round.. which isnt gonna happen.


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

i forgot that the magic don't have a first rounder this year. my point is that jameer is more replaceable than darko. heck, i think chucky atkins is better than jameer and if jameer thinks he's worth more than midlevel money, i say let him leave and resign diener or draft a point guard in the 2nd round this year. maybe sign and trade jameer if some other team's crazy enough to sign him to a big money deal.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Trade him to Boston for Telfair...


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know how the words Jameer Nelson and Max contract ever got into the same sentence.Could someone explain that to me?


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

At this rate, Orlando _will_ indeed have a first round pick, it is Top 5 protected remember


----------



## Babir (Jan 10, 2005)

http://blogs.orlandosentinel.com/sports_magic/2007/03/jameer_magic_at.html


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

hobojoe said:


> At this rate, Orlando _will_ indeed have a first round pick, it is Top 5 protected remember


All of us Piston fans would be on fire if that happened lol. Here is hoping you pick 6th


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

at this point i'm ready to start over with just howard, darko and ariza.


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

deanwoof said:


> at this point i'm ready to start over with just howard, darko and ariza.


if the magic go with this starting frontline, they are going to need a great playmaking point and a deadeye marksman at the two because none of those three are going to create their own offense. if grant comes back, he could start and trevor could remain the energizer bigman.


----------



## Premier (Oct 30, 2003)

If the Magic were to extend him, they wouldn't go for five years, in my opinon. Possibly a three-year, 22-25M extension. He's shown he can play. Last season, he was one of the most efficient and underrated point guards in the league. Hopefully, this is just an off year, but at least he's playing bad in a contract year [good for the Magic; bad for Jameer].


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

He's definitely worth more than the MLE. I think he ends up getting between 6.5-7.25m/year.


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

RebelSun said:


> He's definitely worth more than the MLE. I think he ends up getting between 6.5-7.25m/year.


that's still too much for nelson, IMO. any chance they go for chauncey?


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

he's not worth a penny more than the MLE. if they were going to pay 7-8mil then they should go for mo williams. that tj ford contract looks pretty good in comparison to what jameer can possibly get though.


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

dru_jones said:


> that's still too much for nelson, IMO. any chance they go for chauncey?


If you gave him a max contract offer, it would depend on if the Pistons would give him within 2 or 3 million. I don't think he is what you need running the point though.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

I don't really see Chauncey wanting to head to Orlando. I guess I could be wrong but I don't see it happening.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

JNice said:


> I don't really see Chauncey wanting to head to Orlando. I guess I could be wrong but I don't see it happening.


I think we'd be much better off putting our focus on a swingman, probably (preferably) Rashard Lewis.


----------

